

This happens when web developers are not paid well - jimymodi

The contact us form of this website is in IMAGE form. www.omjewellers.in&#x2F;contact_us.html
======
ced83fra
Awesome ! Well spotted. Made in 2012, so it's not like they are working on it
now. Note that their splash page is made in flash. In 2012 ? ... mmm.. bad.

------
jimymodi
Btw the way Om Jewelers is in the top 3 ornaments maker in Mumbai. But don't
now why they are not getting there site done.

------
nikhizzle
Looks like an example of cargo cult design to me.

